# Summer Shallowness Project



## BrowningBAR (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been lifting weights 4-6 times a week for the last 17 years, but in June I decided to change my diet. I was 6'1" and about 180 lbs with about 12% body fat. I wanted to get the body fat into the single digits.

I dropped my caloric intake from 2,600-3,000 a day down to about 2,000 a day with a very high percentage of protein to see if I could maintain muscle mass while losing fat.

For the most part, my diet consisted of skipping breakfast and doing something called intermittent fasting. Which pretty much means you don't eat for about a 14 hour period. I did this as it worked best with my eating habits. The earlier I eat, the more I eat. which, usually isn't a problem, unless you are trying to limit your calories. Lunch would be 2 large skinless BBQ chicken breast, dinner would be another large portion of protein such as steak, chicken or fish along with a vegetable, and then snacking would be anything that I would be in the mood for as long as it fit my caloric needs for the day. Whether that was a slice of pizza, ice cream, salad, fruit, whatever I was in the mood for.

In the course of two and a half months I dropped 15 lbs and my body fat dropped significantly. Surprisingly I lost very little muscle mass. Which was nice. This was the first time I have ever dropped weight to specifically cut down body fat and it was really interesting to see the difference 3-4% in body fat makes.

I'm now back to eating about 2,600 calories a day to maintain. But the difference from going from low body fat to really low body fat was surprising.

Just figured I'd share. Rare that I post about something that doesn't involve me buying, moving, or installing stoves.


----------



## pen (Sep 13, 2012)

If only beer had more protein


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 13, 2012)

pen said:


> If only beer had more protein


I switched to rum and coke zero, which is about 64-90 calories per drink depending upon your shot load. Equal or more alcohol and less calories than beer. Most good beers/micro brews/craft beers will have well over 200 calories per beer. Upwards of 450 calories per pint in some cases.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 13, 2012)

Pics dammit...


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2012)

I find that the timing of my eating is key to not craving food all day as well. If I put off lunch a little, then I don't NEED a snack in the afternoon (snack is usually under 200 cal. anyway).

I have no intention of going 14 hours on purpose, and I find that I am off all day without at least a light breakfast.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 13, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I find that the timing of my eating is key to not craving food all day as well. If I put off lunch a little, then I don't NEED a snack in the afternoon (snack is usually under 200 cal. anyway).
> 
> I have no intention of going 14 hours on purpose, and I find that I am off all day without at least a light breakfast.


 
Keep in mind, 14 hours is from the last time I eat at night until the following day. So, if my last meal/snack was at 10pm, noon would be when I would next eat. Which worked for me. When restricting my calories breakfast just makes me want to eat more. When maintaining a weight I tend to eat throughout the day as I have more calories to play with.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Sep 13, 2012)

Yup, those craft beers do add up on the calories.....my last time to the Package store was 2 weeks ago, so I am doing pretty good so far on trying to cut down on the sauce...feeling thirsty but I am fighting the urge.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2012)

daveswoodhauler said:


> Yup, those craft beers do add up on the calories.....my last time to the Package store was 2 weeks ago, so I am doing pretty good so far on trying to cut down on the sauce...feeling thirsty but I am fighting the urge.


 
(bought 4 cases 2 weeks ago, eh?)


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Sep 13, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> (bought 4 cases 2 weeks ago, eh?)


 Darn, I wish I had done that lol as I was really craving a few pops last night.


----------



## Jags (Sep 13, 2012)

I know where your 15 pounds and body fat are if you want them back.

(I really like good beer).


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 13, 2012)

Jags said:


> I know where your 15 pounds and body fat are if you want them back.
> 
> (I really like good beer).


 

No, no, no. You can keep them. It's my gift to you!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 13, 2012)

Ha..you buggerz should be drinking Natttie lite...BB does not have weight issues...just sayin..


----------



## jharkin (Sep 14, 2012)

[Looks down at huge beer gut]

BBar..... rrrrrr.....  go away


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 14, 2012)

jharkin said:


> [Looks down at huge beer gut]
> 
> BBar..... rrrrrr.....  go away



Agreed..... Learn something new everyday. 

But, some things are btter off not known 

J/K BBar, congrats on your goal. Im not real tall, but I have packed on a few since the 2nd kid (you'd of thought I was pregnant)  its only 20 #'s (Thats how I tell myself/ Only)


----------



## lukem (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm about the same build as you, sounds like ~6'2".  My weight fluctuates between 175 and 185 throughout the year... dependent mostly on how much physical activity I'm doing.  The more active I am, the MORE I weigh (I build and loose muscle crazy fast).  My body fat stays pretty stable at about 13% give or take (I don't measure but once a year).

I read an article a while back about intermittent fasting and it all made sense.  I almost never eat breakfast...sometimes on the weekends...so I fast pretty much every day.  I decided to take it to the next level and skip lunch a few times a week too and beef up on the "slow" protein in the evenings.  My body fat pretty much dropped like a rock after 1 week.  I was working my butt off in the evenings, taking in a ton of protein, and going about 21 hours (8PM - 5PM give or take) between meals 3 or 4 days a week.  I only lost about 5 lbs but got REALLY leaned out.  I never really felt hungry, but I did notice my energy wasn't as high as when I was eating more regularly.

I'm back to eating like I used to...I like food too much to make this a lifestyle...but at least I know that when I get pudgy I can do this for a week or two to get things in check.  Not sure if it will work when I get older....

FWIW, I've never worried about calories.  My metabolism is wicked high.  I can burn 2k calories taking a nap.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 14, 2012)

[looks at XXL beer gut again]


----------



## Jags (Sep 14, 2012)

6'2" and 175-185 pounds.  Do you guys have difficulty in standing during high winds? (I kid, I kid).

Jeremy - don't sweat it dude.  I am 6' tall at 245 - you can stand behind me and nobody will see ya.


----------



## lukem (Sep 14, 2012)

Jags said:


> 6'2" and 175-185 pounds. Do you guys have difficulty in standing during high winds? (I kid, I kid).
> 
> Jeremy - don't sweat it dude. I am 6' tall at 245 - you can stand behind me and nobody will see ya.


 
HA!  Sad thing is I'm pretty "bulky" compared to what I used to be.  About 8 years ago I weighted 160 lbs.  I decided I wanted to bulk up and lighted weights almost every day, ate everything I could get my hands on.  After 3 years I topped out at 195 and it was serious work to maintain it.  It wasn't a "cut" 195 either...

I realize I have won the genetic lottery as far as weight goes...my weight is about 90% dumb luck...and 10% lifestyle.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2012)

I was a runt all through my youth......never got above 150lbs all through high school.   Then I graduated and started a real workout routine,  learning along the way from some guys that bodybuilded semi-pro.  Natural, no crap involved.  Anyway, 5 years ago I reached my limit (at least as high as I wanted to go).  I was 5'9", 195lbs and around 9% body fat.  My bench press was 325lbs, which I was ecstatic about.  Fast forward present day, I'm still 5'9" (I hope), hovering around 210lbs, and I'd be lucky to get 275lbs up ONE TIME.  I've made a commitment, as soon as the house is "done", I'm getting the band back together and hitting the iron.  I'm not totally "out of shape", but I'm starting to get "rounder".....not being shallow either, the kids and family have been more important to me.  There'll be time for me later....


Pic of my brood taken this past father's day.....boss had to work.


----------



## Jags (Sep 14, 2012)

Good look'in kidos, Scotty. Bring them up right, and they will make you proud.

Edit: my fighting weight was 210. I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 14, 2012)

Like Lukem, it has always been easy to manage my weight. And like him, I am always active. I have seen very little difference in terms of what how much I can eat and how I put on muscle from my early 20s to my late 30s.

During the summer months requires more attention to my calories as I tend to spend the entire weekend outside and can easily burn 7k-9k in calories between working on the property, hiking, and going to the gym. And during the weekdays I spend an hour or two in the morning working on the property, plus the gym.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 14, 2012)

Jags said:


> Good look'in kidos, Scotty. Bring them up right, and they will make you proud.
> 
> Edit: my fighting weight was 210. I haven't seen that in a while.


 
I gotta tell you, it doesn't take much to lose weight. No fancy diets. Just count calories. You can drink all the beer you want, as long as you stay within a caloric deficit you will still lose weight. You could totally do a beer and pizza routine as long as you eat at a deficit.


----------



## Jags (Sep 14, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I gotta tell you, it doesn't take much to lose weight. No fancy diets. Just count calories. You can drink all the beer you want, as long as you stay within a caloric deficit you will still lose weight. You could totally do a beer and pizza routine as long as you eat at a deficit.


 
I will increase my activity before I decrease my food/beer intake.  Some things will not be compromised.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 14, 2012)

I lost a couple pounds by cutting the "ginger" out of my Captain and ginger.

I lost about 5-7 pounds this summer by changing my at work breakfast from two eggs, bacon, hash browns, and a bagel to a veggie omelette and seven grain toast. I started eating more salads and less fried stuff at lunch too. A couple easy diet changes brought me from 5'9" ~ 195 lbs to ~187. I should probably be at around 175, but that would take much more work than I'm willing to do. I still have a little belly fat, but I can stand up straight and suck it in if need be. I'm gonna get back to processing firewood soon so we'll see if I can loose any more.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 14, 2012)

Did somebody say Ice cream??


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 14, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Did somebody say Ice cream??


 
Yes, I did. I also just had some homemade blueberry pancakes.


----------



## ironpony (Sep 14, 2012)

I eat every 2 hours whether I need to or not. enjoy food to much. should weigh 300 lbs but I stop gaining at 260. 6'3 I could not imagine weighing 175. after my surgery I weighed 210 or so and looked terrible. wife could not wait for me to gain it back.


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 14, 2012)

swimsuit pics.......who has the guts?!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 14, 2012)

Reading this while eating my favorite joint's cheesesteak with large fries. Lettuce, tomato, mayo, grilled onions and mushrooms. Reading this earlier made me hungry. If I am not careful I will get back up to 175 again.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 14, 2012)

I am still waiting for real pics Bar...just sayin...
Pretty please?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 14, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I am still waiting for real pics Bar...just sayin...
> Pretty please?


I attached a photo reenactment of how I might look right after your request. Best I can do.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 14, 2012)

i eat and eat and eat, perpetually stuck at 165....haven't gotten any taller than 5'9" either....is a curse.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 14, 2012)

At 5' 5" and about 180-185......  I need to reduce the Pizza and Beer. But probably ain't gonna happen. Rum and Coke (caffeine free) is a guilty pleasure also.  

Swimsuit pics. Nah. I dont swim. I sink


----------



## jharkin (Sep 14, 2012)

Jags said:


> 6'2" and 175-185 pounds. Do you guys have difficulty in standing during high winds? (I kid, I kid).
> 
> Jeremy - don't sweat it dude. I am 6' tall at 245 - you can stand behind me and nobody will see ya.


 
Its all good... I'm just giving Mr. Skinny aka BBar a hard time. I doubt Ive ever had a body fat under 20!

In college I did have the XXL beer gut - 5'10" and 245. After school a buddy of mine got me into jogging and good diet and at one point I got down to 180, not slim at my height, but pretty good. I got married and back up to 205 , bought the house and started wood processing down to 190... Now with the kids I'm back up to 205 and trying to get back on a diet again but not sticking to it!!

Maybe all of you will be the inspiration I need. But man its Oktoberfest season!!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 14, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Its all good... I'm just giving Mr. Skinny aka BBar a hard time. I doubt Ive ever had a body fat under 20!
> 
> In college I did have the XXL beer gut - 5'10" and 245. After school a buddy of mine got me into jogging and good diet and at one point I got down to 180, not slim at my height, but pretty good. I got married and back up to 205 , bought the house and started wood processing down to 190... Now with the kids I'm back up to 205 and trying to get back on a diet again but not sticking to it!!
> 
> Maybe all of you will be the inspiration I need. But man its Oktoberfest season!!


 

Of course I'm skinny, I'm loading 8 cord of wood into 3 stoves for six months out of the year. I end up looking like this by the time April rolls around:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 14, 2012)

Ha ...I attached a pic of me in my new bikini...thanks to BB it got deleted. 
Just sayin...


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 14, 2012)

Wah?! I get blamed for everything!


----------



## DianeB (Sep 14, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I've been lifting weights 4-6 times a week for the last 17 years, but in June I decided to change my diet. I was 6'1" and about 180 lbs with about 12% body fat. I wanted to get the body fat into the single digits.
> 
> I dropped my caloric intake from 2,600-3,000 a day down to about 2,000 a day with a very high percentage of protein to see if I could maintain muscle mass while losing fat.
> 
> ...


 
Almost sounds like the Paleo diets out there.  I follow the advice of Mark Sisson - Primal Blue Print.  No carbs or sugar. No vegetables without meat and very little fruit until you hit your goal  Thought I would miss the carbs, but I am getting so much protein, lost the need and I was a lover of pasta and bread


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 14, 2012)

DianeB said:


> Almost sounds like the Paleo diets out there. I follow the advice of Mark Sisson - Primal Blue Print. No carbs or sugar. No vegetables without meat and very little fruit until you hit your goal Thought I would miss the carbs, but I am getting so much protein, lost the need and I was a lover of pasta and bread


I love carbs. They're tasty S.O.B.s.

I make sure I get a lot of protein to maintain and prevent muscle loss. Apart from that I consume a lot of vegetables and fruit. Put me in front of a massive salad and I'll make it disappear.

But, in the end, it is whatever works for you. And a lot of have had a lot of success with low carb nutrition.


----------



## DianeB (Sep 14, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I love carbs. They're tasty S.O.B.s.
> 
> I make sure I get a lot of protein to maintain and prevent muscle loss. Apart from that I consume a lot of vegetables and fruit. Put me in front of a massive salad and I'll make it disappear.
> 
> But, in the end, it is whatever works for you. And a lot of have had a lot of success with low carb nutrition.


I'm on the hunt for fried pork rinds...can't have the chips any longer. Pork Rinds are meat, right!?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 14, 2012)

DianeB said:


> I'm on the hunt for fried pork rinds...can't have the chips any longer. Pork Rinds are meat, right!?


Well, it has no carbs and 9 grams of protein a serving, so go get 'em!


----------



## DianeB (Sep 14, 2012)

DianeB said:


> I'm on the hunt for fried pork rinds...can't have the chips any longer. Pork Rinds are meat, right!?


going to get me a barrel. Can't find them in the stores any longer


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 14, 2012)

DianeB said:


> going to get me a barrel. Can't find them in the stores any longer


The beer store down the road from me sells them in huge bags.


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 14, 2012)

Anegada in March....about 225 here, fatter than I need to be thats for sure! Im trying to lose by portion control. Typically I only drink coffee for breakfast, not eat lunch, then eat a big dinner, wait a few hours, go to sleep.....not good. Ive tried 3 squares lately, and dropped about 13 lbs.......Im 6'3", so, I like to get to 200-210...we will see.......also cut out most sugars, eat very few carbs, dont drink.......eh, Im old (50 now), and on my best day ever never had a 6 pack, so unlikely I will get one now.....Tried the P90x thing for a few months, lol, but that was too painful for me!

edit yea, got to feeling guilty that I challenged you guys to put a swimsuit pic up (above), so, put my money where my big mouth is!)


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 15, 2012)

Hehheh.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 15, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Hehheh.


 
I wish you hadn't done that.


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 15, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Hehheh.


 careful, Gamma might not be able to contain herself!


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like like Jake may not be able to contain himself!


----------



## pen (Sep 15, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Hehheh.


 
It's taking everything I have not to push the magic button on your new swimsuit, but I figure, by me replying, it may force you to see that again also 

pen


----------



## Jags (Sep 17, 2012)

MY EYES, MY EYES......
"now where the heck did I put that bleach?"


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 17, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Hehheh.



OMG...how the frig did I miss that post....lmfao that's the best.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 17, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Ha ...I attached a pic of me in my new bikini...thanks to BB it got deleted.
> Just sayin...


Well, you could always PM that to us.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 17, 2012)

I remember the days when I did weights, and cardio, and all that. Then, the knees started going.
If you don't adjust your eating habits, the weight piles on.
If you don't keep up with the workouts, the flab starts. I think it starts anyway.
I'm down from about 245 to about 223 as of this morning, and going for more.
I figure it's gotta help the knees, heart, lungs, etc... w/o all that extra weight to lug around.
When younger, I thought it important to get bigger, now I'm gong the other direction. Wish I was this smart when I was 25.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 17, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> . Wish I was this smart when I was 25.


 
Don't we all.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, this thread took a disturbing turn at the mid-point...


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 18, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> I remember the days when I did weights, and cardio, and all that. Then, the knees started going.
> If you don't adjust your eating habits, the weight piles on.
> If you don't keep up with the workouts, the flab starts. I think it starts anyway.
> I'm down from about 245 to about 223 as of this morning, and going for more.
> ...


 
How tall are you?

You are correct, a lighter you will usually have less joint pain. And a strong back is a healthy back.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, I think I'm still just a touch under 6'.


----------

